# Add personal info on screensavers ???



## Rob Drob (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi could someone please tell me how I can personalize the screensavers that I have placed on my kindle . Could not find with a search of forums.

Thanks


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Check out this thread in the _Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting_ section. It explains how to use a freeware tool, and toward the end mentions the concept of layering. It would take a little experimenting, but it is fairly easy to figure out.


----------



## Rob Drob (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks kansaskyle . I will try this tonight..


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Many graphics programs allow you to add text to a picture very easily.  Windows included Paint will do this.


----------



## Rob Drob (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Elk


----------



## dazdude (Dec 10, 2009)

here is a quick template I created it has both a photoshop and a jpg image.
http://www.nethed.com/kindle template.zip

Daz


----------



## Rob Drob (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks dazdude . I will  check it out when I get home..


----------



## sookie (Jul 30, 2010)

dazdude said:


> here is a quick template I created it has both a photoshop and a jpg image.
> http://www.nethed.com/kindle template.zip
> 
> Daz


Hi Daz your link isn't working


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Note that to make this work, you will need to install the screen-saver hack on your Kindle before you can load customized screen-saver images.


----------



## dazdude (Dec 10, 2009)

strange? it didnt like to see a space in the link

heres the link to the zip file of templates: http://www.nethed.com/kindle_template.zip

daz


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

(A space = %20 when URL encoded). [ie. http://www.nethed.com/kindle%20template.zip]


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

dazdude said:


> strange? it didnt like to see a space in the link


It will work if you use the UBBcode tags manually to specify the URL, as in kindle template.zip, but the automatic URL interpreter treats the first space as the end of the URL, so it doesn't get the full URL.


----------



## sookie (Jul 30, 2010)

dazdude said:


> strange? it didnt like to see a space in the link
> 
> heres the link to the zip file of templates: http://www.nethed.com/kindle_template.zip
> 
> daz


Thanks that worked


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

If you want to take an extra step to try to ensure you get your Kindle back if it's lost or stolen, go into the settings menu and enable Device Password. That way if someone finds your Kindle, they won't be able to use it without the password and they may call you using your personalized screensaver info to contact you instead.


----------

